# Polycrylic over Spray paint



## bsadelman (May 3, 2011)

Can i put a minwax polycrylic brush on gloss clear coat over a piece of spray painted wood? I am sure the rustoleum spray paint is oil based. I did a test piece and it looks fine 24 hours later, but will it fail in the future or start to chip? Thanks​


----------



## russjohnson (Dec 11, 2010)

I've put polycrylic over acrylic paint with no issues. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bsadelman said:


> Can i put a minwax polycrylic brush on gloss clear coat over a piece of spray painted wood? I am sure the rustoleum spray paint is oil based. I did a test piece and it looks fine 24 hours later, but will it fail in the future or start to chip? Thanks​


Once the paint has dried you could apply the Polycrylic. What is your reason for doing that? 












 







.


----------



## bsadelman (May 3, 2011)

I want to waterproof a table.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Indoor or outdoors?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bsadelman said:


> I want to waterproof a table.


This might save you a step. If you are painting a table with an oil base paint, with sufficient applications, it will be water resistant so to speak to the point that adding a clear coat wouldn't be further protection.

Adding a clear coat of a film finish may actually be detrimental to the finish. For outdoor use, a painted finish is more UV resistant than any clear coating including any spar varnishes. Maintenance on a painted finish would likely be a light sanding and re-coating. Having a clear topcoat asks for a weathering of that finish causing it to get flaky, crispy, and separating from the base coats. 

For an indoor finish, an oil base painted finish should be more than adequate to resist moisture, and cures to a durable finish.
While some finishes can be topcoated by others of a different base, I prefer to stick with a finish regimen of like chemistry.












 







.


----------



## bsadelman (May 3, 2011)

Sorry I should have been more specific. Only part of this table will be painted the other 75% will just be unfinished pine wood coated in a clearcoat. I wanted have a uniform water resistant surface. Table will be indoors so uv protection is not that important. The table will get extremely wet. This is my first woodworking project so please forgive my novice talk. Thanks a lot for your help guys.


----------



## bsadelman (May 3, 2011)

One more question. Has anyone has success with the two part epoxy clear coat bar finish. I'm afraid it will orange the light wood which I dont want. Thanks for the input


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bsadelman said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific. Only part of this table will be painted the other 75% will just be unfinished pine wood coated in a clearcoat. I wanted have a uniform water resistant surface. Table will be indoors so uv protection is not that important. The table will get extremely wet. This is my first woodworking project so please forgive my novice talk. Thanks a lot for your help guys.





bsadelman said:


> One more question. Has anyone has success with the two part epoxy clear coat bar finish. I'm afraid it will orange the light wood which I dont want. Thanks for the input


You could coat the entire surface with the Polycrylic. It works best as any waterbase polyurethane will when sprayed (if you are equipped).

Or, you could apply a clear oil base polyurethane. It may cast an amber tint. Try it on a sample first.

Using a pour on two part epoxy will work and should stay clear. Bare wood will likely look like it would look if you just wet the wood with a bit of water to see what it looks like.












 







.


----------



## bsadelman (May 3, 2011)

How difficult is the epoxy to work with? I have read multiple horror stories on it not hardening or being uneve. I have a lot of money into this table and if i try that and it doesnt work, i dont know what my options would be.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bsadelman said:


> How difficult is the epoxy to work with? I have read multiple horror stories on it not hardening or being uneve. I have a lot of money into this table and if i try that and it doesnt work, i dont know what my options would be.


You're absolutely right. I would go with a wipe on oil base polyurethane or spray on WB polyurethane.












 







.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 19, 2020)

I have used Envirotech Light on small walnut benchs. 

I measure carefully, stir thoroghly as directed, flood surface and use a small propane bottle to clear bubbles. I have not had a sticky surface or failure with this product.

I recommend playing with the epoxy first on a small project like a coaster, small bench/table, etc. to see how it works. Read instructions!!! Apply thin seal coats before the final flood coat.

Good luck!


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Unh, this thread is 9 years old.


----------

